# Battery charge on hook up



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi,

Realised this winter as the van was standing for a while that the starter battery wasn't being charged by the solar panel. Put the van on hook up and found it also wasn't charging from the mains.

I thought once the leisure batteries were fully charged, then the system started trickle charging the starter battery? (leisure batteries are charging fine from both solar and EHU).

Is there maybe a fuse/relay/what-have-you, that I could locate and check?

It's a 2005 740 Ducato-based Frankia, btw.

Any ideas, chaps?

Steve


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I think it depends on what controller you have fitted, 

On my Autotrail it is configured so the Solar panel charges the Leisure batteries FIRST then, if necessary the starter battery. On EHU NEITHER is charged unless I switch the charger on AND select which battery I want charged !!

I doubt if your Frankia will have a Sargent control unit as its not a UK based veh. having had a few different control units overv the years I have to say that I consider the Sargent units to be far superior in all respects to any of the others (had an Elktrobloc on a Hymer, nightmare !!!!!) The added advantage is that Sargent have the best customer service I have EVER come across !!


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

On most vans I have come across you need to switch the electrics to cab battery to charge it. It is only if you have a battery master or equivalent fitted that it can charge both. I also find that in December and January the solar panel is not quite enough.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Our 2010 Frankia 8400 charges both the leisure battery and the vehicle battery through the Elektroblok 220 whilst on hookup.

The solar panel is connected via the Elektroblok and it charges both batteries in the same way.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

If it's a Schaudt Electroblok it measures which battery is lowest voltage and puts a greater charge into that,then backing off as the charge increases.This being my first van I wouldn't know what is the best charge/control system but I'am more than happy with the Schaudt system.I have added solar panels and the Schaudt regulator and it all works a treat. Getting back to the OP problem it sounds like the charge section for the starter battery has gone pear shaped,try contacting,
http://www.atlanticmotorhomeservices.co.uk/

Trev.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Somewhere very close to your engine battery (and your hab batteries) will be 2 fuses. One is a big one, about 40 or 50 amps and the other is a small 2 amp fuse. This small one is in the charging circuit, so check to see if it has blown. if your batteries were mostly discharged then it is possible the fuse has popped when you hooked up to Mains.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If you had the Solar panel fitted, was it fitted directly to the Electroblok with the Schaudt adapter? or simply supplying the circuitry after passing through a control box. Perhaps your van has a Battery Master fitted, which would supply both batteries.
Has your Electroblok the ability to charge both batteries?

Alan


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

Mine is a 2008 Ducato based van with a Schaudt Electroblok. It charges both batteries when on mains hookup. I'm not aware of any priority system - the voltage on both batteries increases together when the mains is connected. No solar panel yet, but the Electroblok has two input sockets for solar, and the unit will charge both batteries if they're used.

Good luck with your investigation.


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks, chaps, lots to be going on with there!

I've also just emailed Electroblock to see if they have any good ideas (quick email to Frankia brings the mildly disappointing news that they now won't take direct queries, but want you to route them via dealers).

Alan, the solar panel was on the van when we bought it, but there is a fuse saying "solar" on the Electroblock, so I'd hope it was wired through the block. I'll have a look to see where the wires go from the solar control panel. 

Pretty certain there's no Battery Master/Ctek, etc. fitted though.

I'll also check the fuses mentioned by 747 in the morning, and whip an email off to Atlantic as suggested by Trev. Cheers for that.

I suppose the obvious step would be to check every fuse I can find anyway!

Also pretty certain that there's no switch to change back and forth from leisure to starter battery charging.

Steve


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If the solar panel is connected to the EBL, there will be a plug with 2 wires going in to a socket above the solar fuse (might be below as my EBL was installed upside down). :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Wouldn't it be nice if tradesmen who wired circuits, either in the factory or after market, left a wiring diagram.

Maybe we should all make it a condition of any purchase/contractual work when authorising it :wink: 

Geoff


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

If you contact Atlantic Motorhomes then you'll need to tell him the model of Electroblock. He'll tell you to check all the fuses which include the " in line" ones at the habitation and Engine terminals. Make sure that there is no corrosion on the fuses or holders, especially on the engine ones.


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks, Bill, I'll do that first, then.

Steve


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

BritStops said:


> Thanks, chaps, lots to be going on with there!
> 
> I've also just emailed Electroblock to see if they have any good ideas (quick email to Frankia brings the mildly disappointing news that they now won't take direct queries, but want you to route them via dealers).
> 
> ...


Having ordered a new Frankia I'm disappointed to hear that they wont take queries - they have switched and changed dealers in the UK so who are you supposed to talk to - the supplying dealer (who now don't support Frankia so wont care) or the new dealers SMC who didn't supply the vehicle so probably wont care?

That's pretty poor customer service right there

I currently have an Autotrail with a Sargeant Unit - as has been said before they are brilliant

Best of luck in sorting it out

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Russian tip for starting engine, all you need is a jack and rope. 






Terry


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Schaudt have designed their own solar regulator to work with their electroblok

Google schaudt lrs1214. Or newer model lrs1218

Then select images to see some pictures

So do you have one of these blue boxes cabled between your solar panels an electroblok ?


If not then do you have any other solar regulator? This would probably be cabled directly to the leisure battery in this case ?



What model electroblok do you have ?


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Tezmcd said:


> Having ordered a new Frankia I'm disappointed to hear that they wont take queries...
> 
> Terry


Well, Terry, here I am tucking into a good portion of humble pie, as I received a reply from Reinhold Mueller there this morning!

I've got to check the 20a fuse in the engine bay near the starter battery, apparently.

I guess after July they will be changing to their "ask the dealer" system though, as stated in the first reply I received.

Having said that, I'm sure you'll be more than happy with the quality of your Frankia. I had a shufti round the new ones at SMC while having a wing mirror replaced last week, and although they are priced at a premium, the quality difference between them and the other vans on show was noticeable.

Btw, the wing mirror costs £1400 8O to replace! Thank god for other people's insurance!


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

747 said:


> If the solar panel is connected to the EBL, there will be a plug with 2 wires going in to a socket above the solar fuse (might be below as my EBL was installed upside down). :lol:


There's a plug with four wires going into a socket ("block 2") next to the solar fuse, and another with two wires going into a nearby socket ("block 1"). Does that sound like yours?

(checked the solar fuse on the Electroblock btw, and it's ok)

Also checked the 20 amp fuse near the starter battery, and that's fine too.

I'd post a photo only attachments is playing silly buggers...

Steve


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The solar connection on the EBL is actually a 3 pin socket but only the top and bottom connections are used, the middle one is not required.

I have linked to a photo of the setup on my old van. It is an EBL99 and is mounted upside down. You will see the two cores cable (blue and brown) encased in black insulation coming from the right in the picture. That is the wiring from the Schaudt 1218 solar regulator.

You will also notice the big white plug/socket hanging down at the front (just under the word electrobloc). That is part of the Schaudt 1218 regulator adaptor kit. It converts the lead from a 4 wire system to a 5 wire system. The extra wire (a red one) goes to the engine battery to charge it via the solar panel. The Schaudt 1218 (if fitted) is blue and should be fairly close to the EBL.

Just a word of warning, it is not recommended to use any solar regulator other than the 1218 on some models of EBL.. This site may be helpful to you for information or repairs. They have a very good reputation for service.

http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/schaudt-elektroblock.php


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

747: Thanks for the link to A and N and their descriptions of the Schaudt units. It's greatly helped me with the planning for solar panels.

Stephen


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Atlantic Motor homes and AandNCaravans are the same company. They are in the process of changing over and trading as Atlantic MHs.

One interesting thing that Alan Evans, who's the Boss and does the Electrical stuff, told me that all Electroblocks have built in surge protection. So don't waste your money on buying a separate one.


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

NormanB said:


> Our 2010 Frankia 8400 charges both the leisure battery and the vehicle battery through the Elektroblok 220 whilst on hookup.
> 
> The solar panel is connected via the Elektroblok and it charges both batteries in the same way.


Same with my Dethleffs, uses the Elektroblock 220 and charges both the leisure and cab batteries without any switching etc, so does the solar panel which is also connected via the Elektroblock.


----------



## dave200 (Feb 2, 2015)

The integrated battery charging systems of commercial motorhomes are a headache because most drivers have no idea how to maintain them. I modify my own motorhomes, and do the following: I have a complete separate 220 volt circuit that I hook up to mains power when available. I use 4 solar panels each with own controller and connected to a set of outlets, either 12 volt appliances or an inverter. I can maintain this myself easily, and can go anywhere, and always have sufficient electricity.


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me I posted this, dave200!

Latest is that I've received helpful replies from both Schaudt and Frankia, and after checking the 20amp fuse near the starter battery, next step is to check all connections from the battery to the block. 

Unfortunately a combination of work and freezing temperatures have colluded in preventing me getting out to the van to do that!

One thing I should have though of is that the power line is the same one that powers the fridge when on 12v on the road, so could check "backwards" as it were.

Steve


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Just noticed this thread. If you haven't sorted this I will see you at Newark or Harrogate


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

dghr272 said:


> Russian tip for starting engine, all you need is a jack and rope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to see them try that with a diesel engine


----------

